
Ask HN: Can you take something and make it better? - julienreszka
Is it the same thing then after you edited it.<p>Is iterative improvement a valid concept?
======
kazishariar
[https://twitter.com/kaimarkaru/status/1139134499390988288?s=...](https://twitter.com/kaimarkaru/status/1139134499390988288?s=21)

Sorry, to better picture my answer see the following:

[https://d32ogoqmya1dw8.cloudfront.net/images/NAGTWorkshops/c...](https://d32ogoqmya1dw8.cloudfront.net/images/NAGTWorkshops/complexsystems/workshop2010/history_complexity_science.v2.jpg)

